# Reverse flow smokers



## lastrajm (Apr 11, 2014)

Afternoon gents, can someone point me in the direction for custom reverse flow offsets? I could swear I came across a site, thru here, that you can call and get a custom smoker built for you.  Thank you ahead of time.


----------



## dockman (Apr 11, 2014)

Lang is suppose to be good!


----------



## wood river bbq (Apr 11, 2014)

I have a reverse flow Lang 36 patio. Horizon makes a good unit, which I looked at in the $990 to $1500 range  BUT I think you have to buy the reverse flow plates as an accessory. The Lang is built as a true reverse flow unit. Lang, as well as some other companies, can custom build anything you want -- for a price!!


----------



## lastrajm (Apr 12, 2014)

Yeah, been looking at the langs and horizons.  Horizon has a dealer close to me, maybe I'll go check em out next week.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wood river bbq (Apr 12, 2014)

One of the problems (in my opinion) with the Horizon is the chimney is in the wrong place when you TRY TO CONVERT it to reverse flow. As a non reverse flow cooker, the chimney is correctly positioned. In other words, the heat/smoke comes out of the fire box and makes a beeline up to the top of the cook chamber and out the chimney. If they placed the chimney on the fire box end it would be worse so they have to locate it at the far end of the cook chamber.

On my former COS unit I used tuning plates and moved the chimney to the fire box side. Horizon, in an effort to keep the heat/smoke in the cook chamber as long as they can uses a plate with holes in them (check out their accessory page and also look at the charcoal basket, which are nice to have). The heat/smoke doesn't reverse flow when you install the plates with holes in them. The bottom line if you're looking for a TRUE REVERSE FLOW unit as you indicated, it's not a Horizon. Google "reverse flow" to see what I'm trying to explain. One mod that would help the Horizon and others like it is to extend the chimney down to the cooking grates. Google that aspect also.

I went through the same drill you're now going through before deciding on the Lang and the above is just my opinion for what's it worth.


----------



## lastrajm (Apr 15, 2014)

I agree with you on the Horizons, only selling point for horizon is I can pick one up locally with accessories and all compared to paying the shipping for the Lang.  I prefer the lang hands down, just wish there was a size between the 36 & 48.  I think I may outgrow the 36 but never use the 48 nesr it's potential, ever.  I found what I was looking for though, Bell Fabrication smokers.  Now to do some research.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 64driver (Apr 18, 2014)

Give Paul at Shirley Fabrication a call. He can build anything you ask, and a hellova lot cheaper than the other companies. The quality is second to none, and cooks great. Here a a couple pics of mine I just picked up. 3/8" cook chamber and firebox, 1/4" cabinet. 52" wide door, 65" overall length


----------



## lastrajm (Apr 27, 2014)

That is a beauty of a smoker you have there my friend!!!! I'll be looking into those for sure! Thanks.


----------



## 64driver (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks! Give Paul a call. So much cheaper and yet better quality than most others!


----------



## lastrajm (May 2, 2014)

Talked to Paul last night to get the wheels turning in the build.  I'm still a couple months out from him even starting it.  Hopefully by September I'll have a new smoker.  Went w a 48" with the wagon wheels and a warmer box.  Excited!


----------



## 64driver (May 2, 2014)

^^ Congrats!! I truly believe you won't regret it. I know the wait sux, but then again virtually every pit builder is super busy this time of year. The warming box is awesome! I use it as a charcoal grill, a small vertical smoker, and also warm my splits when I'm not cooking in it. It's very versitile. Make sure you post pics when you get it!


----------

